# Making A Wooden Soccer Ball



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey everyone! I have seen some soccer balls here and I am just blown away by them. I decided that I'm going to go for it and give one a try. I am wondering in any of you know any good sources of information on them. I mainly need to know what the angles are and other little tips and tricks as well.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan, very good information.


----------



## Flyboy_1 (May 22, 2012)

Hi Dustmite97 - I have made several soccer balls after much calculations and cad layout - the angled edges of the pieces need to be 16.407 degrees for the Pentagons and 20.921 degrees for the Hexagons. These angles work well and are justified by accurate Cad layout and the fitting of the pieces. The standard soccer ball of 8 1/2 inch dia (218mm) using an edge length for the both pieces of 48mm. You require 20 Hexagons and 12 Pentagons. The trick is accuracy in manufacture and assemble one piece at a time as trying to make groups of items will not fit exactly. Even if you are truly accurate, trust me, you will have to do some slight trimming as you go for accurate fitting to avoid any gaps. First one I made was a disaster but you soon learn. Machining the final ball is tricky but I have an easy solution. I can send you the a pdf copy or cad layout, photos and tips on manufacture if you like. My email address is [email protected]

Good luck.


----------



## sofat (Jun 17, 2012)

I also am having trouble with the soccer ball . calculations by another source just do not meet after a lot of wasted timber and time can any one help please


----------

